# Does anybody else own black and tan APBTs with pics?



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

*Here is our black and tan APBT named CUJO @ 9 weeks old today.:woof:*


----------



## Jax'sMama (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont, but he is such a cute little guy! Is that a collar, or a chain used as a collar? I only ask because I've never seen a collar like that.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment. It is a really lightweight chain "collar" that we got at the local hardware store ... we only used it to take this picture to give Cujo that big boy look at 9 weeks. Actually, Cujo has a regular black nylon collar that reads "bad to the bone" that we use as his everyday collar ... lol. And we use a rope collar/leash too... he seems to like it better than the nylon collar or the choke chain that we got him.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, what a beatiful doggie, my patch is into sticks also, cujo holding it reminded me of my boy, I dont see to many black and tans were I'm from.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thnx... we always get the typical remark... "he must be mixed - is he part rottweiller"... kinda irks me and makes me laugh at the same time. Cujo was the only one in his litter of 10 with this color pattern. We chose him, or better yet he chose us, as he was the only one to stop feeding from his mom, stepped out from the dog house and came up to the fence where we were admiring the litter from... love at first sight. His brothers and sisters in the litter ranged in colors from all tan, white with tan, white with black, blue/gray with white, all blue/gray... but Cujo was the alpha pup and the only one that was black and tan. His dad was blue/gray with white patches and his mom was all tan. The choice was a no braniner...


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

I do say so myself, tht is one beautiful pit.
Love the coloration...really.


----------



## Jax'sMama (Jan 27, 2010)

Cujo's Mom said:


> Thanks for the compliment. It is a really lightweight chain "collar" that we got at the local hardware store ... we only used it to take this picture to give Cujo that big boy look at 9 weeks. Actually, Cujo has a regular black nylon collar that reads "bad to the bone" that we use as his everyday collar ... lol. And we use a rope collar/leash too... he seems to like it better than the nylon collar or the choke chain that we got him.


I did notice in the other pictures he has a few different collars  Was just curious, it does give him a very big boy look! So you accomplished that! I really like his markings! Love how his ears look trimmed in tan


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

He is so cute. I love the color.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I love black and tans.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments, folks. For now, I personally like the rope collar/leash as it is easy to use and soft on the hands. IMO, the chain or spiked leather collars are nice to look at, although I do not think they are any stronger or better functionally. We will probably keep an adjustable nylon collar on him all the time as he grows, so he has a place to display his rabies tag, microchip tag and license tag. As he gets older though, we are looking to get a secondary leather harness similar to the Riley or Stillwater brands and/or a thicker and wider plain leather walking collar to go along with his nylon collar.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

He's gonna be a stunner!!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Bumped up... so anybody out there with a black and tan APBT? Any pics? I know this color combination for an APBT is not the most popular, but it is one of the rarest as far as we can see. But we love our CUJO... And just to give everyone their props, every pit/staffie/bully pic we have seen on this site is cuter than the last... gotta love 'em! Thanks for looking...


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

Here is a link to another thread here with several B&T and Tri's. While the color combination isn't as common as Red, Buckskin or Blue it really isn't rare. It does seem to be the up and coming next big thing with the Bully type breeders, but has actually been around since the beginning of the breed. 

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/22991-question-trio-color.html

That is a very handsome pup BTW!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

beautiful pup! I'd take him in a heartbeat!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

that is one cute litttle devil! how could you not pick him? he he he. love the pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks again, folks! It is awesome to meet so many helpful, loving and informative fellow Pit-owners. And special thnx to GAPITS for the link. Since we have rescued Cujo in January, we have tried to read as much as possible to learn the history of the breed and all the different color variations of the APBT. It is amazing to see all the color combinations and patterns around... and although we see the occasional tri-colors around, we do not see the black and tan combination too much in NY and CT. We often get the "nice mix, must be half-rottweiler" comment... little do they know this color pattern goes all the way back to the Colby lines. Appreciate all the info... :clap:


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cujo's Mom said:


> thnx... we always get the typical remark... "he must be mixed - is he part rottweiller"... kinda irks me and makes me laugh at the same time. Cujo was the only one in his litter of 10 with this color pattern. We chose him, or better yet he chose us, as he was the only one to stop feeding from his mom, stepped out from the dog house and came up to the fence where we were admiring the litter from... love at first sight. His brothers and sisters in the litter ranged in colors from all tan, white with tan, white with black, blue/gray with white, all blue/gray... but Cujo was the alpha pup and the only one that was black and tan. His dad was blue/gray with white patches and his mom was all tan. The choice was a no braniner...


Yeah patch's Dad was a blue/gray, and mom was a brindle, funny how they pop out different colors..........ok your in the NY, CT area too, yeah your right I really haven't seen many in this area, maybe not rare to the country but rare in our neck of the woods


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Keep your eye on that boy!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

great to meet a fellow member from the tri-state area! I can't wait until the nicer weather comes around to start taking Cujo out hiking and swimming around CT...


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

definitely will do STAFFYDADDY... at 9 weeks old, CUJO is a handful, but in a good way. Great with my kids, other people and dogs. He loves his walks in the park and all the attention he gets the local PetSmart/Petco stores. Can't wait to take him hiking and swimming in the summer as he is already showing his athletic prowess!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh I'd love to see some hiking pics! Just make sure he isn't way too active on bumpy terrain, it's bad on the joints! 

LOL i don't take Chino into petsmart as much anymore, he fixates himself on the kitten adoption and I can redirect his attention but someone in there always has a nasty comment to say.. Otherwise the petstore experience is great, the managers all know him by name!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL, we have heard our share of rude/ignorant comments at Petsmart about Cujo. But that is life... funny thing is Cujo gets along or is not scared of the "big" dogs he meets, it is the smaller dogs that he shys away from.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Cujo's Mom said:


> LOL, we have heard our share of rude/ignorant comments at Petsmart about Cujo. But that is life... funny thing is Cujo gets along or is not scared of the "big" dogs he meets, it is the smaller dogs that he shys away from.


Well we gotta have tough skin owning this breed sister! But most of us do, and can only laugh when we think back to the stupid things we hear. I don't have too many people say things blatantly to me, but I do notice little things like pulling their smaller dogs towards them, or grabbing their kids hands.. But that is a small number compared to the people who have stopped me to talk about my dog or to pet him. I guess I'm lucky with that. There was a city here in Oklahoma that had passed BSL for a year, and then the state said they were to revoke it, it was unconstitutional. I try and do everything to avoid the stigma though, people make fun of me but you can never be too cautious!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

You are so right STAFFYDADDY... and we definitely have our share of people wanting to greet and pet CUJO. It is great to see their faces when thay ask what kind of dog he is only to hear us proudly say "American Pitbull Terrier". That look of amazement is priceless ...


----------



## Hwhite1725 (Sep 2, 2012)

My Pit is a black and tan as well. Her name is Fiera and she was the only b&t in her litter. She is an awesome companion and gets along great with everyone and everything except other dogs (she even would roll around on the floor playing with my mom's dwarf rabbit when we would visit).























































6 years ago when I first got her


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thread is so old, but there is a tri color thread should post pics of her in there as well  or better yet make an into thread in the the introductions. Sure everyone would love to meet your dog on here, we love new pictures


----------



## L-Belle Staffords (Sep 8, 2012)

Cujo's Mom said:


> *Here is our black and tan APBT named CUJO @ 9 weeks old today.:woof:*


I do  
This is UWPO UWPCHX UNJ UAG1 URO1 GRCH Malone L-Belle KeepN it all in Tune RE NA CGC "Cam"



















Christine Edwards
Home - L-Belle Staffordshire Bull Terriers


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

L-Belle Staffords said:


> I do
> This is UWPO UWPCHX UNJ UAG1 URO1 GRCH Malone L-Belle KeepN it all in Tune RE NA CGC "Cam"
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Moly that has got to be one of the nicest looking dogs I have ever seen. Looks like my pups mom, is she Razor's Edge?

The proportions and aesthetics...so perfect.


----------



## L-Belle Staffords (Sep 8, 2012)

Brucie said:


> Holy Moly that has got to be one of the nicest looking dogs I have ever seen. Looks like my pups mom, is she Razor's Edge?
> 
> The proportions and aesthetics...so perfect.


Nope absolutely no bully blood in this girl


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Omg L-belle I love this dog! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

L-Belle Staffords said:


> Nope absolutely no bully blood in this girl


She is so perfect, does she do any shows?


----------



## L-Belle Staffords (Sep 8, 2012)

Brucie said:


> She is so perfect, does she do any shows?


Yes, she is the 3rd Tri-color UKC Grand Champion


----------



## Spikey_Spikes (May 23, 2013)

my black and tan tricolor spikey


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

I really like the look of a black, tan, and white pup. Very cool!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

